# Taxi.net?



## stimy2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Neil,oh now it makes more sense.
I've dealt with several on there.
Ripped off twice,once by Collins Creations on some sheds
and once by ole Joey of Shootem up taxidermy :evilsmileon a deer leg lamp.
For the most part the other deals went well.
Dealt with Nina,Naturegoddess,Johnny Allen,RBS,Buttrub
Greg West,Patrick,Pete Sterling, just to name a few.
I'll just sit back and see how it unfolds.
Thanks for your comments guys.
R.M.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well i talked to redwolf on the phone today, it seams the suspected in deed was busted for poaching... the largest poaching bust in the states history!:yikes::rant: i read the news article today... he had over 600 animals, some of them endangered and protected... it turns out hes been in jail for a month or two and doing his "sting" work from there... its actually getting pretty deep. im just pissed that i fell victim when i did nothing wrong. now hes baiting people trying to get them to trade things for ducks... this could get pretty ugly, so be careful if you deal w/ anything waterfowl on that site.


----------



## stimy2000 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Neil!
That puts a different spin on Rats Among Us.:yikes:
R.M.


----------

